# [SOLVED] LG Monitor died



## Ruthypie (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have been reading notes on various sites like kioskea.net and it looks like a pattern with LG monitors. I have a Flatron L1715S. I got it second hand so not expecting much, but it would hardly ever swtich on the first go. I had to switch the hard-drive off and on again to restart it and then the screen would come one. I recently moved and have not used it in about a month and now it does not switch on at all. I can hear the Windows chime in the background through the hard-rive tower, but the screen is completely black. Even the light that usually shows the screen is on or not in the bottom menu bar is off? What on earth? Does anyone have any suggestions other than get a new monitor?

Thanks in advance,
Ruth


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: LG Monitor died*

Are you sure the monitor is the problem? Try another monitor or try your monitor on another PC. Monitor prices are so low it is usually more cost efficient to replace than repair.
I use/sell Acer, Asus are very good and you can never go wrong with Samsung.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: LG Monitor died*

The monitor should power on without even being connected to the PC. And if the power LED isn't lighting up, it would appear the monitor is faulty.


----------



## Ruthypie (Jan 26, 2012)

*Re: LG Monitor died*

Hi, 
Thanks for the comments. I think as the light doesn't even come on now it must just be dead for good. I will look into those makes and get a new monitor.
Vry helpful as always!!:smile:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: LG Monitor died*

You're welcome and good luck.


----------

